# Orient Mako vs Ray



## bobbyslice

Hey guys,
I ordered the Black Orient Mako yesterday, my first *legitimate* watch! I love how it looks, and have read countless good reviews about it here on WUS. But, after ordering it, I found out about the Orient Ray. I couldn't believe I hadn't come across it while researching the Mako, and now I am questioning whether I should cancel my Mako order (which has yet to be shipped) and get a Ray instead. I love the look of the Ray, but others say it is more like a sub homage, which I don't necessarily want. Also, I have very small wrists (6"), and I know the Orient Mako might be already pushing it, but is the Ray even larger than the Mako? It if is, I most likely would opt for the Mako just for that reason. But otherwise, do you guys think it is worth it for me to swap to the Ray? (BTW, I really like that there is lume on the second hand on the Ray)


----------



## PiperTim

I _think_ the Mako and the Ray are the same size since the Ray is essentially the new version of the Mako. I won't tell you my preference since really this all comes down to _your_ personal design preference. But I will say that I think the Mako can be dressed up more easily than the Ray, while the Ray looks more tool-like than the Mako. So I guess it depends on what you want to use it for. I doubt you'll be disappointed in either case.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Go for the Mako.


















Really a lovely watch at this price point. Probably the best at this price point, hands down.


----------



## bedlam

I have both but prefer the Ray. You cant go wrong with either  I really don't get the sub-homage line at all. Its identical to the Mako with indices rather than numbers on the dial, hands more like the OS300 and has a wider bezel. The Ray is a 'homage' to the Mako long before anything else!


----------



## bobbyslice

Wow!!! Those are both excellent sets of pictures, thank you! But that just made it so much harder to decide haha (I canceled my Mako order because I decided I wasn't ready to pick one yet). Hey Josh and bedlam, do you guys agree that the Mako can be dressed up more easily than the Ray and the Ray is more tool-like looking like Piper Tim suggested?


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

I think so. I think that the arabic markers and the straight hour markers make it a bit more dressy looking. Also, the hands are much less diver-ish on the Mako. I really like the Mako because it is a fairly unique design. I find the Ray a bit too similar to 'other' divers. That is just my personal opinion though. I don't think you can go wrong with either, to be honest. And nice pics Bedlam, I need to work on mine .


----------



## jeffpdx

I've owned 5 makos and now just got my first Ray. I prefer the ray. It has a classic diver look with the round hour markers. The bezel function is better. I like the bigger text on the bezel. Both great watches though.


----------



## typericey

I see the Orient Ray more as a new Seamaster Professional homage than a sub homage:













The wider bezel numbers, the polished parts of the bracelet, the restrained ~41mm size, and the 2nd crowns (HEV for the Omega and date pusher for the Orient) are the more subtle similarities. There are several more, of course. Can you spot all of them?

In my eyes, the Mako has a classic, dressy aura while the Ray is more youthful and sporty. Both are great all rounders: perfect for the office or the weekend when you're in jeans.

I'm a happy owner of the Mako, but I'm considering getting a Ray too. I say go ahead with the Mako now and get the Ray in blue later on.

Good luck and post some pics when your Orient arrives! In the meantime, mine says hi. I happen to be wearing it today, too!


----------



## Genabis74

Honestly you can't go wrong withe either. Here's my BlueRay


----------



## bobbyslice

You guys are so helpfully unhelpful! Haha, you guys each make me want to buy the watch you prefer. Okay, I need to make a decision now, and I know they are both beautiful watches. So if anyone can tell me, is the Ray any larger than the Mako? If it is, I will go with the Mako, because of my tiny 6" wrists. If it is not, I will go with the Ray!


----------



## bedlam

The cases are basically identical. LOL


----------



## conjurer

The Australian's right. They're the same case. I had both, and I think the Ray was a little better in terms of the bracelet, and I liked the larger font on the bezel, and the dial as well. Either one should fit you fine.


----------



## Nokoff

I just got my Ray*s* in the mail a half hour ago. I had the same decision to make, and heard the lume was better on the Ray which was of concern to me. I charged the lume for a matter of seconds and it's 10x brighter than on my Bulova. Don't have a Mako to compare in person but all I can say is who needs tritium or Indiglo with lume this bright. According to Orient Watch USA where I got mine both the Ray and Make cases are 41x13. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ManMachine

I just ordered a blue Ray. It'll be my first automatic watch. I've had a Casio digital watch (good for laboratory work and sports), and currently has a DKNY watch that my wife bought.

Wife likes the Mako look better (more dressy). I decided to go with Ray because it looks simpler, and it's newer.

This forum has been very helpful.


----------



## MancSaint

I have a black Mako and an orange Ray. IMO the Mako looks better, particularly on a quality leather strap. Interestingly I got the orange Ray on the strength of a lumed second hand, but was disappointed to find that although lumed , it isn't red as on the Mako.. The case sizes are indeed identical.


----------



## bedlam

MancSaint said:


> I have a black Mako and an orange Ray. IMO the Mako looks better, particularly on a quality leather strap. Interestingly I got the orange Ray on the strength of a lumed second hand, but was disappointed to find that although lumed , it isn't red as on the Mako.. The case sizes are indeed identical.


My Ray has a red second hand. See the pics upthread.


----------



## MancSaint

bedlam said:


> My Ray has a red second hand. See the pics upthread.


Yes, it appears the black Ray has a red second hand whilst the orange Ray doesn't.
Here's my Ray with my Mako.


----------



## ManMachine

The red second hand probably will clash with the orange color. Seiko Orange Monster has similar color scheme as the Orange Ray.


----------



## PiperTim

ManMachine said:


> The red second hand probably will clash with the orange color. Seiko Orange Monster has similar color scheme as the Orange Ray.


I agree. This is one of the reasons I could never bring myself to buy an orange Mako.


----------



## marco escobar

I would prefer the Mako over the Ray. The face on the Orient Ray to me looks inspired from a mix of Sumo/skx007 in a Mako case. I don't own either Orient yet but if I did it would be a simple black Mako. 

Good Luck

Edited post, wanted to stay on topic...


----------



## bedlam

Heh. So far I have heard people say the look of the Ray is derived from the Submariner, then it was the PO, now the Sumo. The indices are almost exactly the same the Orient Saturation diver. Its a Mako with an OS300 dial a long way before its anything like a Sumo.



marco escobar said:


> I would prefer the Mako over the Ray. The face on the Orient Ray to me looks inspired from a mix of Sumo/skx007 in a Mako case. I don't own either Orient yet but if I did it would be a simple black Mako. I am not yet a believer of the simmering blue effect attribute. Im more comfortable with a charcoal face Mako.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## ManMachine

I don't have a Mako and did compare them before making my decision. I've been very satisfied with the Ray. The lume is terrific, especially with the lumed second hand. The clean dial face also makes it worth it for me. The only watch with 6, 9, 12 markers that I find truly beautiful is the Omega PO.


----------



## sirgilbert357

ManMachine said:


> I don't have a Mako and did compare them before making my decision. I've been very satisfied with the Ray. The lume is terrific, especially with the lumed second hand. The clean dial face also makes it worth it for me. The only watch with 6, 9, 12 markers that I find truly beautiful is the Omega PO.


I am personally getting to a point where I can't stand to have ANY arabic numerals on the dial. My first preference would be indices only; second, roman numerals (which really only truly looks good on a dressy watch). I really, really HATE when the only numbers on the dial are "12" and everything else are indices...I mean, WTF! Its like saying "This side up" on a box or something. It also bothers me when they put a subdial "on top of" the numbers and partially cover up or cut off the number. If I'm only going to get to see half of the 3 or 6, then just dont put it there!!

Sorry. Soap box. In keeping with the thread, I would totally go with the Ray over the Mako...for what should now be obvious reasons. LOL.


----------



## supersong115

my yellow mako has a new brother!


----------



## hooligan

supersong115 said:


> my yellow mako has a new brother!


Congrats, they are both fine watches. I just received my Black Ray as well and had been considering the black and grey strap for it. I didn't realize how popular that combo was until I started going back and looking at pictures in old threads. Guess I'm not the only one who thinks that is a nice look with the Ray.


----------



## supersong115

hooligan said:


> Congrats, they are both fine watches. I just received my Black Ray as well and had been considering the black and grey strap for it. I didn't realize how popular that combo was until I started going back and looking at pictures in old threads. Guess I'm not the only one who thinks that is a nice look with the Ray.


Thanks hooligan! My yellow mako was the first mechanical I've ever bought, and after being sucked into the world of watch for some time, I wanted a dressier diver. I looked at a bunch of options, was even thinking of a vintage pepsi diver, but found myself back on Orient's website. The black/gray bond strap + black ray is definitely a very popular/versatile combo. IMO, it can work in a business environment as well as casual day-to-day functions.


----------



## Irishjon

I really like this watch but cant afford it.









Luckily I can afford this one...the mako which is very similar to say the least lol









But then I remembered there was yet another blue watch that I really really wanted but also couldn't afford....this one...









However as luck would have it there is another orient that looks very similar to my dream......
The Blue Ray









Ok some tongue in check humor there but seriously, the ray is an obvious rip off of the Omega. I think the mako while looking quite similar to the Longines hyrdoconquest, has enough of its own charcteristics to stand alone. Even though the Ray is nice its just too much of an Omega/Rolex homage. But thats just me :-d I'm gonna get the Blue Mako but purchase a nicer aftermarket bracelet and then it will be perfect IMHO. Don't really care about mega lume when I'm asleep :-d


----------



## ManMachine

Although Ray looks like other watches, I think its design features are strong enough to stand on its own. As a dive watch, its lume destroys the expensive Swiss big names.

here's my little story: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/journey-small-wrist-big-dive-watch-world-731211.html

Next to Laguna:


----------



## igureta

Irishjon said:


> Ok some tongue in check humor there but seriously, the ray is an obvious rip off of the Omega. I think the mako while looking quite similar to the Longines hyrdoconquest, has enough of its own charcteristics to stand alone. Even though the Ray is nice its just too much of an Omega/Rolex homage. But thats just me :-d I'm gonna get the Blue Mako but purchase a nicer aftermarket bracelet and then it will be perfect IMHO. Don't really care about mega lume when I'm asleep :-d


I believe Mako came way before the longines HC. If that's the case...


----------



## MrOclock

JoshTheCanadian said:


> Go for the Mako.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really a lovely watch at this price point. Probably the best at this price point, hands down.


Your pics are what helped me decide to buy the Black Mako--which just arrived today--and I couldn't be happier  Thanks!~


----------



## temuchin

i just ordered a blue ray and a mako xl with orange bezel, my wrist is 7 inch i don't see me having a problem with any of these watches


----------



## bofff

Where have u found blue ray of I may ask?

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9505 za pomocą Tapatalk 4


----------



## linuxtime

I have a blue mako and a black ray, both on rubber. They are both very good. The mako has more wrist time and I think it's due to it's unique looks.
In fact, the mako gets more wrist time than any watch I have.


----------



## Gawain

+1 for that!



linuxtime said:


> I have a blue mako and a black ray, both on rubber. They are both very good. The mako has more wrist time and I think it's due to it's unique looks.
> In fact, the mako gets more wrist time than any watch I have.


----------



## baptiste6

super tight


----------



## reggie747

> Its identical to the Mako with indices rather than numbers on the dial, hands more like the OS300 and has a wider bezel. The Ray is a 'homage' to the Mako long before anything else!


Do you realise how that sounds ? How can it be IDENTICAL with the 3 marked differences you've put ???????


----------



## 3.14

Aesthetically, I much prefer the ray. It is not even close for me. 

That is what this is all about though, picking the one that strikes you the most. Try them both on if possible - that should decide it.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

I prefer the dial of the Mako but the little numbers on the bezel just make it look weird to me. Sold mine a while back and ordered a Ray yesterday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vagos

I would say mako xl by far (if it was an option)...
I will still choose mako.
Much more beautiful.


----------



## mujahid7ia

MancSaint said:


> Yes, it appears the black Ray has a red second hand whilst the orange Ray doesn't.
> Here's my Ray with my Mako.


Very nice photo. Makes me want to put my Mako on leather. What sort of strap is that? Thanks.


----------



## Vagos

mujahid7ia said:


> Very nice photo. Makes me want to put my Mako on leather. What sort of strap is that? Thanks.


You can also try a leather nato...


----------



## Jaymo

I like the Ray better than the Mako, aesthetically.
I bought the blue Ray and now I want the Ray Raven.
I wouldn't turn my nose up at either the Mako or the Ray.
You could build an entire collection with nothing more than Rays and Makos, both stock and modded.


----------



## HiramRanger

Hope they make a Ray XL!


----------



## captain_hx

for me the best option would be a mako with a ray bezel. ive seen some pictures of this mod here on wus and it looks amazing.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

I *think* there is a forum member here who is either a distributor or a spokes person for Orient and might be able to get parts. The most you would need is a Ray bezel, least you would need is a bezel insert. Problem I'm having is getting the bezel off the Ray so I dunno what to tell you, but I agree with the fact that the Mako needs the ray bezel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## captain_hx

im having problems sourcing the ray bezel or the ray bezel insert. the local dealer did not answer my emails and when i called he said he will have a look and get back to me and never did. its been 3 weeks since i called him. i contacted many dealers/destributors about the parts but most of them will not send parts outside there region or dont have the parts in stock. any help in sourcing parts will be well appriciated!
an option is always buying a ray just for the bezel........ )


----------



## chirokev

Irishjon said:


> I really like this watch but cant afford it.
> 
> View attachment 784647
> 
> 
> Luckily I can afford this one...the mako which is very similar to say the least lol
> 
> View attachment 784648
> 
> 
> But then I remembered there was yet another blue watch that I really really wanted but also couldn't afford....this one...
> 
> View attachment 784650
> 
> 
> However as luck would have it there is another orient that looks very similar to my dream......
> The Blue Ray
> 
> View attachment 784653
> 
> 
> Ok some tongue in check humor there but seriously, the ray is an obvious rip off of the Omega. I think the mako while looking quite similar to the Longines hyrdoconquest, has enough of its own charcteristics to stand alone. Even though the Ray is nice its just too much of an Omega/Rolex homage. But thats just me :-d I'm gonna get the Blue Mako but purchase a nicer aftermarket bracelet and then it will be perfect IMHO. Don't really care about mega lume when I'm asleep :-d


Hi there, just reviving this thread as I am in a similar predicament!

Where can I find a nice aftermarket bracelet to have a look at online? I am considering buying a mako/ray on rubber and then putting it on to a new bracelet as I have seen lots of comments that don't cast the orient bracelets in a very good light.

Newbie, Enthusiastic


----------

